# Pothos emersed



## someoldguy (Feb 26, 2014)

I've got something that looks like pothos in my tanks . If you've got a root ball like from a potted plant , I'd just rinse the potting soil off it , and dunk the root ball completely . If you've got a cutting , like I started with , just dunk the lower 3-4 inches in the tank , it'll root real fast . Mine's running just fine on the overhead fluorescents in my basement . There's some by a window that have much bigger leaves , but all are healthy .

Addenda: Here's a couple of 'happy snaps' of how the vines are rooted in my tanks …


----------



## Kris (Feb 27, 2004)

i have a tiny aquaponics set up in my classroom (10 gallon aquarium and a plastic shoebox as the grow bed) and a pothos grew from the grow bed into the aquarium- one long branch/tendril reached into the water and rooted itself. 

i didn't have to do anything but keep the frog from using the roots as an escape hatch.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Emersed land Plants*

Hello Grah...

Pothos needs only room light to grow. If you grow it out of water only, then all the potting mixture must be removed from the roots and the leaves must be kept out of the water. For best growth, position an air stone underneath the roots, so there's a steady source of oxygen feeding the roots. In an aquarium, the dissolved wastes provided by the fish is all the plant needs.

There are a couple of other land plants you can try. Nephthytis and my favorite, Chinese evergreen (Aglaonema) will do as well or better than Pothos. just remember to remove all the potting mixture from the roots before putting the roots under water.

B


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

BBradbury said:


> and the leaves must be kept out of the water.


----------



## crazy4fids (Dec 3, 2014)

Anthurium and peace lillies also do well but are more of an upright plant. Bot of these can usually be found at home depot. The anthurium has dark green glossy heart shaped leaves and bright red flowers. Both plants were popular with the planted betta bowls back in the early 2000's. The ornamental "lucky bamboo" also does well in just water. I've seen set ups with baskets along the equipment gap in the back of a large tank with plants rooting out of the back. It makes for an attractive display and the surface roots double as baby savers.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I have something similar to pothos in a riparium planter. I find that the planter and gravel work better than just having it float loose in the tank, and give it somewhere to root into.


----------

